# Long-term Effects of Heartworms?



## Texas-Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

Are there any long-term effects of heartworms or heatworm treatment?

I have been browsing the websites of a few local shelters/rescue groups. Some of the listings say that the dogs are heartworm positive and in treatment.

Assuming that the treatment is completed, are there unavoidable consequences?


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

I am currently treating 2 of mine well 1 now the other has completed treatment and my vet said that because of their age it will decrease thier life expectancy by a few year but it could be cause I have one that's 10yrs old going through treatment too........ Not sure if it's true of all dogs that get treatment though I will have to ask my vet next time I see him.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

The heartworm lives in the heart of the dog. So depending on how long the dog has been infected and at what age / stage of general health...it could shorten a dog's lifespan.


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

I had 2 dogs I adopted treated for HW years ago 
Cinnamon my greyhound was treated in 1992 and did end up with a slight heart murmor she passed in 2004 at 14 years old. 

Jazz a doberman was treated in 98 and passed earlier this year at 12 
Both were approx 2 when they were treated


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

I have three rescues with HW's. The vet didn't want to do treatment on any of them, and opted to do the "slow kill" with Heartguard/Iverhart (Ivermectin). This is because one (a pom adopted from the pound last year, which now belongs to my mother) is 12 years old with HW's, an enlarged heart and a heart murmur. The vet said the treatment would kill him. He's been on Heartguard a year now and is doing well, and is very active.

Katie and Annie are both heartworm positive. However, Katie was mild positive when I adopted her last year, and did the Heartguard for a year. She's now negative (woo!) after 1 year of Heartguard. Dogs must be kept confined and quiet during the treatment, and you CANNOT crate Katie. She has panic attacks, and the vet said she wouldn't make a good candidate for treatment.

Annie is new to the house, and "advanced" heartworm positive. She's 8 years old, and very nervous. However, she WILL be going thru Heartworm treatments quite soon. Right now, she's on Heartguard for 6 months before treatment, per the vets orders. The Ivermectin "paralyzes" then heartworms before treatment, so they have less of a chance of 'shifting' around in the heart during treatment.

Sorry for the ramble. As far as your questions, I've had plenty HW positive dogs come and go thru my rescues and the only thing I have noticed long-term is that the treatments can sometimes leave them with a heart murmur, after the heartworms are gone.

I wouldn't let it stop me from adopting one though, if you have your eye on a particular HW positive dog.


----------

